# George Eliot



## Mishka (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm currently reading Adam Bede, and have not long finished Middlemarch.  Mill on the Floss is next! 8-[ 

I like the writing style, and the way the Eliot manages to portray her characters' motivations without actually appearing to describe their intentions.

She's very prosy (as are most 19th Century novels), and sometimes I have actually drifted off into yet another description of the inside of a barn, or the view from the garden, but it's very worthwhile to persevere with the books, because they really do comment on human nature, and the way that society functioned back then.

Anyone else read any Eliot?

xx


----------



## Dawnstorm (Aug 10, 2006)

I read Middlemarch. Enjoyed it a lot.

I liked her prose, and her narratorial intrusions (e.g. on how to be fair to her characters) as well. A huge cast, and you get to understand all of them.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 9, 2008)

I loved how there were so many characters in middlemarch and i was interested in all of them. Iwas surprised that I wasn't tempted to skim-read to my favourite characters/story-line.


----------

